# InnoTrans



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Did anyone get to go to InnoTrans in Berlin this year?


----------



## Lukasz (Jul 21, 2006)

*Innotrans Photo*












more photos will be available soon at www.railway-market.pl


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

I went as well...very nice...I'll post some pictures as soon as I can


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

They're very unique.


----------



## Lukasz (Jul 21, 2006)

*more photos*

more innotrans photos, as promised
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/foto06/060929-01.htm
http://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/foto06/060929-02.htm

Polish rolling stock company PESA Bydgoszcz showed three products:
"Acatus"








Rail bus for Podlasie Voivodship








Low-floor city tram 121N


----------

